# Favorite Anime?



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

What's your favourite anime TV show, game, or movie and why?
If you don't like anime, why?

My favorites:
TV show - Code Geass (avatar)
Game - The World Ends With You (For DS, by Square Enix)
Movie - I don't really watch movies, so I don't have one.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 6, 2009)

This

This


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 6, 2009)

Lucky Star


----------



## Hammond (Dec 6, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist, with Cowboy Bebop in a close second.


----------



## janelle (Dec 6, 2009)

Anime- Dectective Conan (Case Closed) doubt many of you know/like it.
Game- Pokemon haha xD
Movie- Don't really watch many, so none.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 6, 2009)

i have known detective conan since elementary school! and that's like ten years ago.


my favorite is doraemon (i doubt you even heard of it)


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> my favorite is doraemon (i doubt you even heard of it)


Is that where your avatar came from? But no, I haven't heard of it. I'll check it out.


----------



## janelle (Dec 6, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i have known detective conan since elementary school! and that's like ten years ago.
> 
> 
> my favorite is doraemon (i doubt you even heard of it)



I know it's been on for like ever. I'm not even in the episodes from the 21st century. Haha.

Yeah I know what that is. I saw it once when I was in the Philippines, but in Tagalog. It's like the second longest seires according to wikipedia.


----------



## Faz (Dec 6, 2009)

POKEMON!


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol. Pokemon. The only good thing about Pokemon was Emerald, unless you're six. I swear I must have had a thousand Pokemon cards.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 6, 2009)

my avatar is from one piece


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 6, 2009)

btw doraemon has been on for 30+ years
conan is around 15 years
one piece is about 10 years


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, I loled at the doraemon episode I watched.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 6, 2009)

Show:Zoids:Chaotic Century FTW!!!Close was Shaman King but Fox killed it.
Movie:The first Naruto movie I forgot the name right now
Game:IDK what would an anime game be?


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Some anime games are The World Ends With You (Best storyline ever), Fire Emblem, Pokemon, Final Fantasy, etc.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh then Star Ocean would be my favorite game then.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 6, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Lucky Star



I LOVE DAT SHOW.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 6, 2009)

u meant UKUG


----------



## janelle (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Lol. Pokemon. The only good thing about Pokemon was Emerald, unless you're six. I swear I must have had a thousand Pokemon cards.



Pokemon is still fun even if you're older. I'm a teenager and I still like it, though it get's boring at times. But it's a good RPG, which are my favorite type of games 

I had a bunch of Pokemon cards also. And a lot of Yugioh and Digimon cards too. Too bad I lost them. Haha.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 6, 2009)

Bleach! It's the only one I watch, my friend got me hooked on it a while back, love it. ^_^


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

janelle said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Pokemon. The only good thing about Pokemon was Emerald, unless you're six. I swear I must have had a thousand Pokemon cards.
> ...



Personally, I think that if you're older you might have more fun playing a game like "Magic - The Gathering", which is made with and older audience in mind, but I suppose everyone has their own interests.


----------



## janelle (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...



I've never heard of that game. 
But I guess it also has something to do with reliving my childhood. I used to be so obessed to Pokemon when I was younger.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

janelle said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > janelle said:
> ...



It's by Wizards. You can check it out here.
When I played it, I found it required much more strategy and skill than Pokemon, as it was geared to a young adult and adult audience.

As for Pokemon, I gave away most of my cards to younger cousins and friends, but I believe that I still have a binder full of Pokemon cards in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## janelle (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...



Oh so it's a card. Game that's probably why I don't know it. But yeah it does seem like it's more difficult then Pokemon.
I would have probably given my cards to my younger cousins (even though they wouldn't use them) if I could actually find them xD but now I think I would rather keep them for memories.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

janelle said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > janelle said:
> ...



Yeah, who knows, maybe they'll be really valuable one day. (First edition, Base Set 1, holographic Charizard maybe? *crosses fingers*)


----------



## janelle (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...



You're lucky. I think the only shiny card I got was in second generation Pokemons. But I wish they would be someday. I have a bunch of the really old cards.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, lol I feel like I'm back in grade 3, talking about which "shiny pokemons" I have.
I got a whole bunch really early when the original set was still out, so I have a bunch of rare holo cards. I have the Charizard, Machamp, Ancient Mew, and some others, all first edition, holographic, Base Set 1 or 2.


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of anime. Calvin and Hobbes all the way!


----------



## janelle (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Wow, lol I feel like I'm back in grade 3, talking about which "shiny pokemons" I have.
> I got a whole bunch really early when the original set was still out, so I have a bunch of rare holo cards. I have the Charizard, Machamp, Ancient Mew, and some others, all first edition, holographic, Base Set 1 or 2.



Haha I know. It's like being a kid again XD
You're lucky. Ancient Mew  I don't think I got ever got that card. I think I had this shiny second generation Pokemon, but it wasn't so famous. -_- Too bad.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, from Kindergarten to Grade 6 I spent nearly every penny I had on Pokemon cards, games, etc.


----------



## janelle (Dec 6, 2009)

I did too. And I use to think that 3 or 4 dollars for a pack was so expensive XD Now that's like my lunch money.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, lol, if I had the same money then as now, I'd have like 10000 cards instead of a 1000


----------



## janelle (Dec 6, 2009)

Haha yeah. But now I think I would rather spend my money on cubes instead of cards xD if only my parent's would let me.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, well I have a habit of buying too much of whatever I'm into, whether it's cubes or Pokemon cards.


----------



## fariq (Dec 6, 2009)

Naruto, Eyshield 21, GTO, Slam Dunk, Pokemon.


----------



## janelle (Dec 6, 2009)

I probably would too. Good thing my parent's are here to stop me. xD But I still wish I can buy some cubes...wow the topic just totally change xD woops sorry


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 6, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Lol. Pokemon. The only good thing about Pokemon was Emerald, unless you're six. I swear I must have had a thousand Pokemon cards.



What!? I think that the 1st and 2nd generation games were much better than the 3rd and 4th generation games.

A funny red memory: I didn't know how to evolve a Haunter into a Gengar so I replayed the whole game and while playing against the Elite Four, I threw my masterball to Agatha's Gengar. Of course it bounced and I was like "Awww the WHOLE GAME ..." Then I beat the Elite Four and SAVED the game :fp


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 6, 2009)

Definately Pokemon, then One Piece. My favorite anime game that isn't Pokemon would be Okami, if that is an anime.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 6, 2009)

My fav is probably Bleach.
My favourite game is Bleach: Soul carnival on PSP and the FF Series.

Favorite anime movie is FF advent Children


----------



## Chuck (Dec 6, 2009)

One Piece FTW.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Dec 6, 2009)

Just finished watching Summer Wars. Great movie


----------



## Piotr (Dec 6, 2009)

Tosho Daimos (General Daimos)
Dragon Ball


----------



## goshypimple (Dec 6, 2009)

anime : bleach, code geass, lucky star, gundam 00, k-On! 
movie : fade to black, diamond dust rebellion, the 1st gundam movie
game: don't know


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 6, 2009)

What about manga? I don't think there should be another thread for it since even this kind of thread was opened more than once.

Manga: GTO and Bleach.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 6, 2009)

actually i don't really love one piece that much. i just love chopper


----------



## Edward (Dec 6, 2009)

Code Geass- Lelouch of the Rebellion 
Lucky star
Kanon 2006
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Pokemon (Season 1, 2, and 3)
K-on!
Dragonball, Dragonball Kai, Dragonball GT
*Will add more


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

Eww. Anime!

It's the eyes! Deep, soulless eyes.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 6, 2009)

Death note, never seen the anime though, just manga.


----------



## guusrs (Dec 6, 2009)

Princess Mononoke, incredible movie from Hayao Miyazaki


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 6, 2009)

I like the Pokemon games, not the show so much.
I was considering ordering imports for HeartGold and SoulSilver, but I don't have a DS/DSi anymore. :fp
oh well, I'm not a *HUGE* fan, I like them though.

As for shows, not much, but maybe Bleach, One Piece, etc.
Cowboy Bebop is my favorite however, anyone else watch?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 6, 2009)

i HATE anime.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 7, 2009)

english dubed pokemon is GAY!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 7, 2009)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Lucky Star


----------



## Caedus (Dec 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> english dubed pokemon is GAY!


Yes, but then you can actually understand it... (Unless you speak Japanese)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 7, 2009)

well, there is this thing called subtitles you know...


----------



## Forte (Dec 7, 2009)

Yu-Gi-Oh


----------



## Caedus (Dec 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> well, there is this thing called subtitles you know...


Well yeah, I suppose, but that feels like cheating.
Heh. I remember Yu-Gi-Oh. I never did understand that show.


----------



## janelle (Dec 7, 2009)

Caedus said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > well, there is this thing called subtitles you know...
> ...



Why does using subtitles make you feel like it cheating? If it wasn't for subs/dubs I wouldn't be able to watch my favorite anime.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> english dubed pokemon is GAY!



Bad spelling and usage of pejoratives are AWFUL!


----------



## Forte (Dec 7, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > english dubed pokemon is GAY!
> ...



Subtitles are NONROCKIN!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 7, 2009)

lol that was kind of a parody post that i made


----------



## Konsta (Dec 7, 2009)

All Hayao Miyazaki's movies and Elfen Lied series.
I also liked Death Note series.


----------



## goshypimple (Dec 7, 2009)

Konsta said:


> All Hayao Miyazaki's movies and Elfen Lied series.
> I also liked Death Note series.



LOL! elfen lied......


----------



## Konsta (Dec 7, 2009)

goshypimple said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > All Hayao Miyazaki's movies and Elfen Lied series.
> ...



Yes? Best anime series so far.


----------



## goshypimple (Dec 7, 2009)

Konsta said:


> goshypimple said:
> 
> 
> > Konsta said:
> ...



haha violent/gory/awesome stuff ftw!
i was reading the manga but stopped at chapter 100 to watch k-On!


----------



## Caedus (Dec 7, 2009)

I just finished the first season of Code Geass, but I hated the ending. Suzaku is such a moron.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 7, 2009)

Sayonara Zestubou Sensei (Zoku)


----------



## Konsta (Dec 7, 2009)

goshypimple said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > goshypimple said:
> ...



Well, I don't watch it for violence, but I think it is an important part of the story 
Of course some might find it a bit disturbing to watch, I just didn't feel that way.


----------



## Edward (Dec 7, 2009)

Add on to the other post. I'd aslo like to add Clannad to the list.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 7, 2009)

Favorite anime movie: Vampire D: Bloodlust
Fav anime series: Lain
Fav Video game: Final Fantasy 7 ( like crack to me. lol)


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 7, 2009)

-----Anime-----
1-ROSARIO to VAMPIRE!*♥*
2-Vampire Knight
3-Love Hina
4-The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
5-Girls Bravo

i like the vampire knight manga better than the anime
but it makes me poor! ='(
actually i like any shojo romance!
i can name like a billion more =P

heehee,
i made my own rosario out of the neclace i was wearing at carnagie melon

-----Games-----
Tower defense games! anything on www.towerdefence.net

ouuuuuu!
how could i have forgotten?

Touhou 7: Perfect cherry blossom
Touhou 12: Undefined fantastic object
Touhou 8: imperishable night

-----Movies-----

1-Twilight: New Moon
2-Charlie and the chocolate factory


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 8, 2009)

Caedus said:


> TV show - Code Geass (avatar)


YES


janelle said:


> Anime- Dectective Conan (Case Closed) doubt many of you know/like it.


YES



fariq said:


> Ey*e*shield 21


YES (also, I fixed the spelling for you.)



SkateTracker said:


> Bleach!





RainbowBoy said:


> probably Bleach.





goshypimple said:


> bleach,





nitrocan said:


> and Bleach.





nlCuber22 said:


> but maybe Bleach,


ENJOY YOUR HOURS OF FILLERS!



Edmund said:


> i HATE anime.


NO


----------



## Edward (Dec 8, 2009)

I did the math, and I found out that ~15 hours of my entire day is spent watching anime. :confused:


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

Edward said:


> I did the math, and I found out that ~15 hours of my entire day is spent watching anime. :confused:


You what?!


----------



## Edward (Dec 8, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I did the math, and I found out that ~15 hours of my entire day is spent watching anime. :confused:
> ...



I think I'm addicted .


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 8, 2009)

otakus right there


----------



## Edmund (Dec 8, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > i HATE anime.
> ...



YES


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 8, 2009)

Favourite anime series: Death Note, Elfen Lied, Samurai Champloo

and Dragon Ball is never to be forgotten 
when I was younger, I used to be a big fan of Detective Conan and One Piece too 

plus I think I'm also gonna like Cowboy Bebop, but I haven't watched it yet... hrmf...

Favourite anime movies: some Hayao Miyazaki stuff (Mononoke hime, Laputa, ...); I don't really watch anime movies...

and: Hadashi no gen (Barefoot-Gen) and Hotaru no Haka (Grave of the fireflies). they were really making me think...


----------

